# Marlin Reborn - Ruger starts shipping new 1895’s



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I’m kind of excited about this. Ruger went over the Marlin lever actions from top to bottom and appear to have improved them a lot. Granted, they’re no longer a $700 piece. But, if improved, I’m quite excited.

A lever gun is on my short list of next rifles. 









An Official Journal Of The NRA | Ruger Reintroduces Marlin 1895 SBL Lever-Action Rifle


Ruger-made Marlin lever-action rifles are back with a bang, as the company announced the launch of its all-new Model 1895 SBL.




www.americanrifleman.org





Ruger-made Marlins are now officially on the market. Following more than a year of inactivity after the Remington Outdoor bankruptcy and the subsequent purchase of Marlin by Sturm, Ruger, & Co., the company announced that it is finally producing and shipping new Marlin rifles. The first model available is the 1895 SBL chambered in .45-70 Gov't.

“We are excited to officially flip the switch and let our customers know that Marlin is back,” said Ruger President and CEO Chris Killoy. “Since the move of over 100 truckloads of equipment and inventory back in November 2020, our engineering team took the 1895 through a complete design and production review focused on achieving the highest quality, accuracy, and performance standards. The end result is a quality rifle, produced using modern manufacturing methods, that consumers will be sure to enjoy and proud to own.”

The Ruger-made Marlin 1895s are marked with "Mayodan, NC," the new production facility for all Marlin rifles, and feature an "RM" serial-number prefix, which stands for "Ruger-Made." Ruger also paid homage to the history of Marlin by including an engraving of the horse-and-rider logo on the underside of the grip, as well as a red-and-white bullseye that blends traditional Marlin styling with Ruger colors.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I hope they improved them a lot. I offed my .444 Marlin because, while not a complete POS, It sure wasn't a quality build.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

So what are we talking about for pricing on these new rifles?


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Martin Looker said:


> So what are we talking about for pricing on these new rifles?


Looks like $1,399




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

ESOX said:


> I hope they improved them a lot. I offed my .444 Marlin because, while not a complete POS, It sure wasn't a quality build.


Read this article, tons of improvements.









The New Marlin 1895 SBL .45/70 Rifle Is the Best Lever-Action in the Company's History


The Marlin faithful can rest easy. The new Ruger-made Marlin 1895 SBL is the best factory-made lever-action in the company's history.




www.outdoorlife.com






Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

ESOX said:


> I hope they improved them a lot. I offed my .444 Marlin because, while not a complete POS, It sure wasn't a quality build.



Yea but look at the price of those new, what about $300 for a big bore with a self bleeding stock?


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Chessieman said:


> Yea but look at the price of those new, what about $300 for a big bore with a self bleeding stock?


Yeah, I remember just 10-15 years ago the 1895’s were $600-700. 

I’m waiting for them to either release a 336 35 Remington so I can have it converted to 450BM or Ruger goes all in and builds the 450BM lever gun everyone wants. A 336 in 450BM off the shelf would be epic and if any company understands the importance of the 450BM, it’s Ruger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Yeah, I remember just 10-15 years ago the 1895’s were $600-700.
> 
> I’m waiting for them to either release a 336 35 Remington so I can have it converted to 450BM or Ruger goes all in and builds the 450BM lever gun everyone wants. A 336 in 450BM off the shelf would be epic and if any company understands the importance of the 450BM, it’s Ruger.
> 
> ...


Why not pick up a Marlin 336 in 30-30? Isn't the frame for the .35 and 30-30 the same?
Speedy has a .35 but it's going to be expensive.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Petronius said:


> Why not pick up a Marlin 336 in 30-30? Isn't the frame for the .35 and 30-30 the same?


If you are looking to rebarrel a rifle to 450BM, a 35 and 30/30 are not ideal because the case head dimensions are all different. The bolt face would need to be reworked on either of those to accommodate a 450BM case head, and that's not going to be cheap.

The numbers need to be run on whether the action can handle the pressure a 450BM is rated at. Not sure offhand. An 1895 should do it (based on modern 45-70 and 444 chamberings) but not sure about a 336.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Quack Addict said:


> If you are looking to rebarrel a rifle to 450BM, a 35 and 30/30 are not ideal because the case head dimensions are all different. The bolt face would need to be reworked on either of those to accommodate a 450BM case head, and that's not going to be cheap.
> 
> The numbers need to be run on whether the action can handle the pressure a 450BM is rated at. Not sure offhand. An 1895 should do it (based on modern 45-70 and 444 chamberings) but not sure about a 336.


Grizzly Custom Guns uses the Marlin 336 in 30-30, .35 Rem, or 450M to convert to .450BM.

Maximum pressure for 30-30 is 42,000 psi 
Maximum pressure for 450BM is 38,500 psi


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Already have an unfired remlin SBL, don't need a new one but I would take one in 44mag or even 45LC. Need a rifle I can use here in the limited zone.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Petronius said:


> Grizzly Custom Guns uses the Marlin 336 in 30-30, .35 Rem, or 450M to convert to .450BM.
> 
> Maximum pressure for 30-30 is 42,000 psi
> Maximum pressure for 450BM is 38,500 psi


Grizzly Customs has stopped taking orders. They are backed up for the foreseeable future. 

The Arms Room in Colorado is doing the conversions now, but they highly suggest a 35 Remington to start. I'm not sure what the reason is, would have to ask them. I was thinking maybe the loading tube? Not sure.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Grizzly Customs has stopped taking orders. They are backed up for the foreseeable future.
> 
> The Arms Room in Colorado is doing the conversions now, but they highly suggest a 35 Remington to start. I'm not sure what the reason is, would have to ask them. I was thinking maybe the loading tube? Not sure.


The loading tube is probably the reason for prefering the .35 Rem. The case diameter for both the .35 cal and .450BM is the same, the 30-30 is smaller. Less work if they don't have to replace the tube and do any more machining.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Petronius said:


> Grizzly Custom Guns uses the Marlin 336 in 30-30, .35 Rem, or 450M to convert to .450BM.
> 
> Maximum pressure for 30-30 is 42,000 psi
> Maximum pressure for 450BM is 38,500 psi


To the best of my knowledge, the 450 Marlin was never chambered in a 336. The 450M was only produced on 1895 frames.

The point I was trying to make is the 30-30 and 35 Rem do not have the same rim size as the 450M. Because the rim diameter on a 35 Rem is smaller than a 450BM, the bolt face can probably be recut by a competent gunsmith. A 30-30 has a larger rim diameter than the 450BM so the bolt face would either need to be welded and recut (a mess) or the bolt replaced entirely. Neither option will be cheap but starting with a 35 Rem will probably be cheaper.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Glad to see that they went with a forged receiver. I wasn't expecting that from Ruger.


----------



## BIGBUCK$ (Jan 26, 2019)

I am glad they are back! I would want a 350Legend rather than a 450BM


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't know if I would go with the 350 or the 35 rem. I don't hunt zone 3 so it would probably be the 35.


----------



## BIGBUCK$ (Jan 26, 2019)

I am in zone 3 and no plans to hunt else where.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

In that case the 350 would be a great idea 💡


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Umm not for me. No thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I hear through the rumor mill that a new cartridge is in the works for lever guns. Supposedly based on a shortened 444 Marlin case. If so, it will be a rimmed case with same rim diameter as a 44 Mag / 444 Marlin. Not sure about taper but I suppose it may be possible to use a 444 reamer to cut the chamber. Definitely sounds cool and it may be a good fit for the 336 as that that is already chambered in 44 Mag...


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

My 336/ .35 Rem is my go-to here in MI. Of all the deer it's taken none have ever taken a step. Zero issues



ESOX said:


> I hope they improved them a lot. I offed my .444 Marlin because, while not a complete POS, It sure wasn't a quality build.


----------

